# Possible to add oil filter? B&S



## gyrfalcon (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello I have a series 400000 Briggs and Stratton engine. Model 4045A7, family YBSXS.7242VF.

It has a plug where an oil filter could be added. If I removed this could I add an oil filter that would function? I have the factory service manual and it never addresses this. The Third digit in the model number after displacement is supposed to indicate the lubrication method the engine employs...but "A" is not listed.


Anyone have some input?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

hi falcon, and welcome to TF 

i'd suggest u call briggs and stratton and ask them. in the past, when i've needed technical info about one of their engines, i've found their engineers to be both helpful and accessible.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If I remember,correctly,that has an oil pump,in the bottom,but some had filters,and others didn't .
I don't know if you could just take off the cap,and put on a filter,as it may not have the center threaded adapter' p/n 690594.
The parts list shows both types of sumps.
UPDATE :
Yours can be up graded to a filter by getting the nipple,and removing the cap and "O"-ring.
Make sure you check the oil,after starting,and adding oil as needed,since it will take about 4 oz,more.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/brig...engine-electric-starter/cylinder-engine-sump/


----------

